# Pen Exchange Status



## Final Strut (Feb 7, 2013)

OK everyone, We are getting down to the deadline for having your pen exchanges completed. If you are a little behind the gun make sure to be in contact with your exchange partner so there is no questions. If there are any problems with exchanges being completed after attempts to contact your partner pm me and I will do what I can on my end to try to get things going. Don't forget to post pick of your pens when you get them (I need to do this soon :dash2:).

Hope everyone has had fun with this.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 7, 2013)

is there an official picture thread started yet? would be nice to have all pics in one thread like the mallets.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 7, 2013)

I will start one right now and see if Kevin will pin it for us.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 7, 2013)

My status = shipped on 2-1-13. I was sweatin bullets for a couple weeks though, wasnt sure I was going to pull it off. I was considering a complete design change but I have never given up on anything and this wasnt going to beat me. I finally got it right on my third try. Its not without flaws because I'm not perfect but I think its a nice pen. I hope MrFish likes it!!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 7, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> My status = shipped on 2-1-13. I was sweatin bullets for a couple weeks though, wasnt sure I was going to pull it off. I was considering a complete design change but I have never given up on anything and this wasnt going to beat me. I finally got it right on my third try. Its not without flaws because I'm not perfect but I think its a nice pen. I hope MrFish likes it!!



Don't sweat it, i've seen some of your work and its very nice, I think most people are overly critical of their own work, I redid mine as well, the material I chose had too many natural inclusions I wasn't happy with. Funny thing was I made it available and it sold immediately. (I still think the replacement was much nicer) I wont post pics so as to not spoil the surprise.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > My status = shipped on 2-1-13. I was sweatin bullets for a couple weeks though, wasnt sure I was going to pull it off. I was considering a complete design change but I have never given up on anything and this wasnt going to beat me. I finally got it right on my third try. Its not without flaws because I'm not perfect but I think its a nice pen. I hope MrFish likes it!!
> ...



Same here, I took pics and have been dying to post them somewhere because I liked the pen so much. I didnt know which or how many forums you were a member of so I decided not to post it anywhere untill you post it here first.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 7, 2013)

If it's troubling you, feel free to post the pics, I promise not to look ;)
the suspense is killing me!


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> If it's troubling you, feel free to post the pics, I promise not to look ;)
> the suspense is killing me!



Lo, you should have it soon enough!


----------

